# Our Bitch will consistently urinate on our bed, any ideas?



## DHBiker (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey guys, brand new to the forums so I'm sorry if I'm posting in the wrong area or there's any other issues that'll follow that cast me in a bad light, I'm very new. 

Anyway, we've a Labrador Bitch who, at any opportunity, will pee on my bed. Its been a problem for at least several years now but its stumped friends, family and veterinarians. We've absolutely no idea why she does it or how to stop her doing it, so I was wondering if any of you had had any similar experiences or any suggestions? 

I believe an initial cause may have been her finding a plate of food in my room when she was younger, I'd had to dive to the shop and as such I'd left the sandwich on the seat in my room, though I'm not sure if 'marking her territory' would comply with with this as its always the bed and there's never food in my room for very long, certainly never when she's around anymore, she just does it now regardless of what's around. Though it could've been an initial cause for it to happen, I'm unsure. 

It isn't consistent with her Seasons, others suggested it was due to our selling of her siblings but we sold them nearly a year before this began, (she's four, by the way), surely this is too long for such a situation to take effect? 
We do lock the doors but the layout of our house is such that the bathroom is along the same corridor as my room and its only the one door between them, that is next to useless anyway, my siblings and parents often make the purely innocent mistake of leaving the door open, giving her a free access-way. 

She's regularly walked, she's fed well and she's in excellent health so I don't believe these are causes, her mother died a few months ago and it seems to have picked up the frequency in which she tries to get upstairs now. I spend as much time as I possibly can with her, though for six months I refused her access to my room whenever I was there after it began in an effort to stop it but she would continue in my absence. 

She simply will not do it to anyone else's bed either, nor will she do this anywhere else but my bed. Obviously the simplest solution is to keep the door shut but again, it is left open accidently regardless and I'm almost certain door handles provide little blockage to her given she can push a 'gate' we keep across the top of the stairs open through the banisters. Freezer doors etc present little problem to her and I'm certain this door handle is an easy access for her regardless. 

So, sorry for the long post but I'm legitimately out of ideas why she's done it. There's little point in shouting at her as by the time she's done it, its often a while before I return and therefore she's oblivious to her goings on. I've presented the bed sheets to her and tried to discipline her that way but its had no effect. 

If anyone has any ideas, I'd be really, really appreciative. Thanks a lot guys, Jamie.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

It sounds as if it's become a habit over the years.

Have a read through this 'sticky'. It may give you some ideas:

Housetraining your pup or older dog

Many dogs like to toilet 'in private' and if your bitch has been reprimanded in the past she is simply finding a 'safe' and quiet place to relieve herself.

If your bedroom door is consistently left open you will never cure this problem in all honesty.

The only other solution that might work is to throw a waterproof rubber sheet over your bed every morning, in the hope that she doesn't like urinating on it. It will at least protect your bedding.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I would give your bed a deep clean get rid of all the smell of her previous mishaps even if you can't smell them she probably can. 

Use something like Natures Miracle or Simple Solutions from pets at home ( unsure of where you are located so gave two options ) 

All I can guess is she can still smell it and it makes her think it's an acceptable place to "go" however I'm sure lots of people will be along to give you some tips


----------



## Mumtomaddog (Sep 17, 2013)

I would be inclined to get a new bed if at all possible?.. while that may seem a bit drastic, she will be able to smell where she has been and so this has become her 'toilet'. Sheets etc can be laundered but the mattress will have some ingrained smell of P somewhere and even if its only the slightest, she will go there still.
Make sure the bedroom is off limits completely, i know thats easier said than done, but try to make sure everyone in the house closes the doors that give her the access and if necessary, put a bolt or something on that absolutely prohibits her from getting in. This is a habit that she has got into and unless you make a fresh start, it will continue.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I agree..buy a new bed, total new bedding and stop the dog from going into the bedroom.

I have no idea at all why your dog would do this.


----------

